# Sunringle Ryde XMB und nix als Ärger



## trailsurfer78 (1. März 2010)

Hallo allerseits. 
Ich hab mir kurz vor Weihnachten ein neues Cube Stereo gegönnt. 
Die Ausstattung sah soweit ganz gut aus. 
Bis auf die oben genannten Laufräder. Da war ich von Anfang an etwas skeptisch. 
Und das leider zu Recht. 
Gekauft hab ich die Das Rad mit 2,25 Nobby Nic Reifen und Auto Ventil. 
Hab dann zu Hause 2,35 Zoll fat Albert drauf gepackt und hab nur Ärger. 
Mir reißt ständig das Ventil am Hinterrad aus. 
Mehrere Beschwerden beim Verkäufer haben nix gebracht. Bis mir dann heute eröffnet wurde, dass das mit dem Autoventil so auch nicht sein könne, da es den Laufradsatz nur mit französischem Ventil geben würde und der aufgebohrt wäre. 
Da war ich natrülich schon ziemlich erstaunt. Weiß da jemand was drüber oder hat jemand ähnliche Probleme? 
Und vor allem, was außer den Sunringle Laufrädern kann ich denn mit dieser saudämlichen 12 mm Steckachse hinten fahren?


----------



## pinocchi0 (1. März 2010)

hi,

ich hatte den gleichen laufradsatz. bei mir war aber nach kurzer zeit die nabe hinten hinüber, cube schickte ein austauschlager, danach hatte ich gut 1cm spiel. also wieder zurück und nochmal ausgetauscht. nach 2 tagen wieder spiel. diesmal aber so stark, dass es mir vorkam wie auf eis zu fahren hinten 

hab dann gesagt, dass ich den laufradsatz nicht mehr haben will. habe den dt xpw 1600 genommen für 100 euro. der läuft bisher supergut. vorallem klackert der so schön laut =)

im endeffekt hätte ich direkt auf den laufradsatz verzichtensollen und mir original dt 240er nehmen sollen.

ganz ehrlich? versuch einen anderen laufradsatz zu bekommen. ist meine meinung :x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spirello (1. März 2010)

Na, nun mal langsam. Hast Du das Bike neu gekauft? Wer hat denn den LRS aufgebohrt? Der Händler? Komisch, würd ich so nicht akzeptieren.

Der LRS selbst ist wirklich Low Budget. Bei mit waren auch nach 8 Monaten die Lager hin. Versuch den LRS wie pinocchi0 zu tauschen, das ist die bester Alternative.



trailsurfer78 schrieb:


> Und vor allem, was außer den Sunringle Laufrädern kann ich denn mit dieser saudämlichen 12 mm Steckachse hinten fahren?



So saudämlich finde ich die Steckachse gar nicht. Kannst ja wieder mit Schnellspanner anfangen  Eine Übersicht, was für Naben passen, findest Du hier (ganz runter scrollen):

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1312


----------



## trailsurfer78 (1. März 2010)

Danke für die zügigen Infos. 
Hätte mal lieber meinem Bauchgefühl trauen sollen und die Dinger direkt tauschen lassen. Na ja hinterher ist man immer schlauer. 

Habe mich schon für einen crossline Laufradsatz  von Mavic entschieden und verhandele jetzt mit dem Händler über den Preis. 
Ist leider ein recht großer Laden in Bonn und daher schwierig was zu dem Thema Bohrung im Laufradsatz zu sagen.

Ich hab mich net drum gekümmert als ich das Bike gekauft hab und die sagen jetzt natürlich, dass sie auch nicht wissen, warum da ne größere Bohrung drin ist. 
Da stehst als Kunde natürlich ziemlich blöd da. 

Ich seh es mal wieder als lehrreiche Erfahrung für die Zukunft. Und werde da nicht mehr einkaufen gehen. 

Werde mich aber auf jeden Fall auch an Cube wenden, da es für Sunringle selber in Deutschland wohl keine Vertretung gibt. 
Denn selbst wenn das Laufrad sauber aufgebohrt worden ist, sollte eigentlich nicht permanent der Schlauch ausreißen. 

Ich werde berichten.


----------



## spirello (1. März 2010)

So hart es klingt, aber Dir werden weder Cube noch Sunringle helfen  Bei Cube ist immer der Händler der Ansprechpartner. Haben wir im Forum schon seitenweise ausdiskutiert.


----------



## Vincy (7. März 2010)

Und wenn das Rad modifiziert wurde, nimmt sich erst recht kein Hersteller was an.
Die DT Swiss Systemlaufräder sind gut. Habe selbst ein X1800 und X1650 von denen.
Für ein All Mountain sind aber die Felgen etwas zu schmal. Da sind deren M1600 empfehlenswerter. 
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Wheels/XR-wheels/M-1600.aspx


----------



## wurzelhoppser (8. März 2010)

Wenn die Felgen für Autoventile aufgebohrt wurden ,dann verfällt sowieso jeglicher Garantieanspruch.
Beim neuen LRS gibts ja jede menge angebote ,kommt nur drauf an was du willst.
Fahr im Moment die hier Hope pro2 mit ZTR-Flow Stans,gibts auch für jede Steckachse Umrüstkits.



Gibts recht günstig im Moment bei Bike 24 in Dresden.
Vieleicht hilft es dir weiter.Gruss


----------



## PeterR (10. März 2010)

trailsurfer78 schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits.
> Ich hab mir kurz vor Weihnachten ein neues Cube Stereo gegönnt.
> Die Ausstattung sah soweit ganz gut aus.
> Bis auf die oben genannten Laufräder. Da war ich von Anfang an etwas skeptisch.
> ...





Hallo trailsurfer!

Also, zunächst mal, das ist ja ärgerlich. Aber:

Die aufgebohrten Felgen haben da mit Sicherheit keine Schuld!
Mal ein Vergleichsbeispiel:
Du nimmst einen Ring (Schlauch) und steckst ihn auf einen Zylinder (Felge). Nun nimmst Du einen Stift (Ventil) und steckst ihn durch eine Bohrung des Rings in eine Bohrung des Zylinders. Kannst Du den Ring drehen? Vermutlich nicht! Dabei ist es unerheblich, ob der Stift (Ventil) ca. 6,5mm (franz.Ventil) oder ca. 8mm (Schrader) Durchmesser hat. Klar soweit?

Warum reiß Dein Ventil ab?

Dafür gibt es mehrere Gründe:

Ersten: Es wird permanent sehr stark gebremst (aus Spaß oder unbewußt)
Zweitens: Es wird sehr lange unter starkem Bremsen bergab gefahren (was auf das gleiche rauskommt)
Drittens: Der Luftdruck ist sehr gering
oder viertens: Der Mantel wurde mit einer Montagepaste (vermutlich Vasiline o.ä.) zum aufziehen gefettet und dreht deshalb. Denn   d a s   ist der Grund, warum das Ventil abreißt! Nicht ein um ca. 1,3 mm aufgebohrtes Loch, was die Felge übrigens überhaupt nicht juckt! Aussage eines Mitarbeiters von DT Swiss: Überhaupt kein Problem, was die Festigkeit anbelangt, wie mir mein Händler zufällig heute bestätigte. Ca. 80% aller "Franz-Fahrer" bohren die Felgen auf.
Übrigens: Auch die franz. Ventile reißen ab... (selbst erlebt)!

Schau deshalb mal, ob sich Fett auf den Mantelflanken oder in der Felge befindet. Ist es nämlch keine Montagepaste, bleibt sie "schmierig" und der Mantel _muß_ drehen! Andernfalls erhöhe einfach mal den Luftdruck.

Ich fahre schon den zweiten Felgensatz mit aufgebohrten Ventillöchern und hatte und habe kein Problem!

Nette Grüße
Peter


----------



## monkey10 (11. März 2010)

spirello schrieb:


> Na, nun mal langsam. Hast Du das Bike neu gekauft? Wer hat denn den LRS aufgebohrt? Der Händler? Komisch, würd ich so nicht akzeptieren.
> 
> Der LRS selbst ist wirklich Low Budget.



bin auch spirellos meinung: wirklich eigenartig, falls der händler die felgen ohne dein einverständtnis aufgebohrt haben sollte. in diesem fall würde ich mit dem händler reden.

Einfachste & billigste Lösung: Der Händler verkauft dir (billiger) andere, stabilere Felgen (zB Mavic 21er, DT5.1, Syncros DS28, ZTR Flow) und speicht dir diese GRATIS ein. Sollte dir damit < 100,- kosten, je nach Felge.

Stabiler und leichter LRS mit gutem P/L-Verhältnis ist mMn der ZTR Flow/Hope II. Ich finde Felgen mit einer Innenbreite (!!!) < 20mm für Reifen > 2,25 nicht ideal.

Ganz allgemein finde ich, dass zwar Cube seine Bikes für sein Preissegment ganz gut ausstattet. Bei den Laufräder wird aber im AM/EN-Bereich billiges/schmales Material verbaut um das Gesamtgewicht zu drücken. Ob XRC, XPW od. XMB - das sind alles Cross Country LRS. Die sind für Touren vielleicht gerade noch ok, aber für AM & Enduro sicher nicht.

Hat mir schon mal das Handgelenk gekostet ... -->

LG


----------



## spirello (11. März 2010)

Ich hatte es schon mal in einem anderen Thread geschrieben. Schau mal hier:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22121_Pro-II---Stans-Flow-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz.html

*Notubes ZTR Flow Felge*

Leichte Downhill/ Freeride-Felge. Die Flow-Felge gehört wohl zu den leichtesten Felgen seiner Art. Mit einer Breite (innen) von 22,6 mm ist diese Felge untypisch schmall und einige werden misstrauisch. Doch der Schein trügt, diese Felge können Sie ohne Probleme bei härtestem Einsatzgebiet verwenden. Marcus Klausmann fährt diese Felge in Verbindung mit 2,5 Zoll breiten Reifen und NoTubes Tubeless-System. Durch ein niedrigeres Felgenbett können Sie die Flow Felge mit NoTubes Tubeless TK Flow fahren. Bei diesem Tubeless-System wird auf die handelsüblichen schweren Gummibänder verzichtet. Da die Felge bereits den Höhenunterschied ausgleicht, wird der Reifen ohne Einsatz von Gummibänder dicht.

- Material: Aluminium 6061 T6
- Eigenschaften: stabil, steif
- Einsatzgebiet: Downhill / Freeride / 4-Cross / All-Mountain
- Durchmesser: 599 mm (MTB 26°)
- ERD: 536 mm
- Felgenbreite innen: 22,6 mm
- Felgenbreite außen: 28,0 mm
- Felgenhöhe: 18,6 mm
- Lochzahlen: 32 Loch
- Farbe: schwarz

Empfohlener Luftdruck:

Reifenbreite -> max. Luftdruck

2,0 -> 2,8 bar
2,5 -> 2,6 bar
2,7 -> 2,5 bar

PS: Kannst Du natürlich auch mit Schlauch fahren


----------



## trailsurfer78 (13. März 2010)

So nachdem ich jetzt eine Woche mit der Lungenpest dagelegen habe hier mal ein paar neue Entwicklungen
1. Händler / Bike
Das Bike war ein 2009er Auslaufmodell und stand schon recht lange im Verkauf. 
Als ich es dann aus der Werkstatt mitnehmen wollte, musste erst noch ein Dämpfer wegen angeblich falscher Buchsen getauscht werden und zu Hause ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass die Lenkradhalterung der Hinterradbremse komplett durchgebrochen war. 
Wundern tut mich also gerade nix mehr. 
2. Cube
Die Ausssage, dass von Cube keine Hilfe zu erwarten ist, war leider mehr als zu treffend. Satte 9 Tage nach meiner mail, in der ich meine Probleme mit Laufrad un Händler geschildert habe, bekam ich folgende Antwort per mail: 
Wenn französisches Ventil mit Reduzierstück verbaut ist gibt es normalerweise  keine Probleme. Abhilfe kann noch Talkum schaffen, das verhindert ein Festkleben  des Schlauches am Reifen und verhindert somit bei einer Reifenwanderung das  Abreißen des Ventil
Super Antwort oder?
3. Ventilabrisse
Also die Vermutung mit dem Reifen habe ich inzwischen auch, da ich den Mantel am letzten WE auf meiner alten Crossride Felge verbaut habe. Als ich das Ding eben abgemacht habe, hab ich meinen Augen nicht getraut. Das Einzige was mich vor einem erneuten Platten bewahrt hat, war der mega robuste Freeride Schlauch mit gummiertem Ventil. Wobei von der Gummierung am Ventil nicht mehr viel übrig ist. 
Von Montagehilfe ist am Reifen allerdings nichts zu merken. So ganz erklären kann ich es mir nicht. 
Habe jetzt die Sunringle Felge mit einem anderen Mantel bestückt und werde mal schauen ob es hält. 

Da ich die Dinger aber dennoch für zu schmächtig halte, hab ich mir von meinem Händler vor Ort - nein nicht der von dem ich das Rad hab - ein paar ordentliche Veltec V two besorgen lassen. 
So wie ich weiß,  ob mit dem Hinterrad alles in Ordnung ist, werd ich die Sunringles verkaufen. 

Ich werde berichten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. März 2010)

trailsurfer78 schrieb:


> ....die *Lenkrad*halterung der Hinterradbremse.....



 .... SCNR!


----------



## m.rr (19. März 2010)

an meine Bike geben die Dinger mittlerweile malende und knirschende Geräusche von sich, ich werde mich auch mal auf die Suche nach ner Alternative machen


----------



## SlickAc (17. April 2010)

*Sunringle Ryde XMB sind voll *******...! hab mir heute bei nem mini drop(max.30cm) so ne herbe acht reingehauen das sich nix mehr drehte!
die dinger kommem aufen müll! versuch jetzt mal eine Halo tornado... hoffe ich krieg heut noch eine!

http://www.essential-bikes.com/xtc_...=2340&XTCsid=1299d3ff8c9dbd5560ead35ab6519e65
*


----------



## mas0384 (21. April 2010)

ich werd diese Schrott-Teile jetzt auch abschaffen!
Nach nicht mal 1000 km ist der hintere Nabenkörper defekt, der Freilauf hat Spiel,  das Lager des Vorderrads läuft auch EXTREM rauh, ist echt ne Frechheit von Cube an so teuren Rädern so ein Schrott zu verbauen!!! Könnt mich nur noch drüber aufregen!
Der hintere Nabenkörper wird von Cube auf Garantie getauscht und ich muss die Arbeit des Händlers für den Einbau bezahlen!! 

Werd jetzt auf Mavic Laufräder umsteigen und die Sunringles nur noch als Ersatz im Notfall benutzen! Freiwillig baue ich mir die nicht mehr ans Rad!!


----------



## Bymike (21. April 2010)

da ich bergab mein neues Stereo auch nicht sonderlich schone, muss ich mir wohl auch schon Gedanken über einen zukünftigen LRS machen. 

Ich würde das Gewicht der Laufräder gerne noch ein bisschen nach unten drücken. 
Welche würden da in Frage kommen? Was gibts an günstigen, haltbaren All-Mountain Laufrädern (speziell jetzt für's Stereo mit seiner Steckachse hinten), die halbwegs leicht sind?


----------



## SlickAc (21. April 2010)

ich hab mir doch ne marvic felge mit xt nabe besorgt,
die sollten nun ne weile halten!  hoffe ich... vorn bleibt auf grund von geldmangel leider erst mal die sunrigle drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (21. April 2010)

gewicht einsparen aber bergab nicht sonderlich schonen? hmm was machen die 500g am ende schon aus wenn er doch haltbar ist.

schau dir mal die american classic laufräder an. sehen gut aus, passt 2.4 mantel perfekt. und sollen wohl sehr haltbar sein.

ansonsten dt swiss 6.1 fr felge mit 240/440 naben :x


----------



## blackblizzard (24. April 2010)

Habe auch Probleme mit diesen Sunringle XMB Laufrädern: Nach ein paar mal Bremsen ist die Felge nicht mehr zentriert und streift fast an der Gabel (Bremsenseitig). Gabel wurde schon getauscht, LRS auch schon, aber jedes mal das Gleiche Problem!
Langsam bin ich am verzweifeln!!!

mfg


----------



## trailsurfer78 (24. April 2010)

Ich hab die Dinger mittlerweile auch in den Keller gelegt, wobei ich feststelen musste, dass meine Ventilabrisse auf einen Produktionsmangel des Fat Albert zurückzuführen sind. 
Das Ventil ist mir auch auf der neuen Felge abgerissen. Streite mich jetzt mit Schwalbe wegen der Mängelhaftung. 
Mittlerweile fahre ich einen neuen Reifen mit einem Veltec V 2 Laufradsatz.
 Die Dinger fahren sich super geil und sehen mit den schwarzen Felgen und Speichen mit roten Nabe auf meinem schwarzen Stereo auch noch hammergeil aus. 
Liegen preislich bai ca. 299  als Satz.
Musste leider feststellen, dass es für die Kombi von 15er Steckachse vorne und 12er hinten nur ein recht beschränktes Angebot an Komplettlaufrädern gibt. 
Da waren die Veltec im Bereich Preis- Leistung echt spitze. 
Kann ich also nur empfehlen.


----------



## schatten (24. April 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> Was gibts an günstigen, haltbaren All-Mountain Laufrädern (speziell jetzt für's Stereo mit seiner Steckachse hinten), die halbwegs leicht sind?


Wie weiter oben schon geschrieben wurde, ZTR Flow mit Hope Pro2 Naben.
Für die Haltbarkeit ist allerdings mehr die Aufbauqualität entscheidend.



blackblizzard schrieb:


> Nach ein paar mal Bremsen ist die Felge nicht mehr zentriert und streift fast an der Gabel (Bremsenseitig). Gabel wurde schon getauscht, LRS auch schon, aber jedes mal das Gleiche Problem!


Schnellspanner richtig fest? Evtl. einen anderen Schnellspanner ausprobieren.


----------



## blackblizzard (24. April 2010)

Den Schnellspanner habe ich ordentlich zugemacht. Trotzdem ist das Laufrad nach einer Ausfahrt nicht mehr zentriert


----------



## pinocchi0 (24. April 2010)

lager kaputt, neu machen


----------



## blackblizzard (25. April 2010)

Das war aber von Anfang an so, auch mit einem identischen LR


----------



## pinocchi0 (25. April 2010)

geh mal zu deinem bike und stell dich vor dem laufrad, welches kaputt sein soll. nimm den mantel in die hand. wackel nun hoch und runter horizontal zum laufrad. also nicht in fahrtrichtung =) das laufrad muss fest sein und darf kein spiel haben. hat es spiel = lageraua = neues lager. 

da ich selbst die sunringle und das gleiche problem hatte, würde ich direkt neue nehmen. geh zu deinem händler. der soll mit cube telefonieren. er soll denen erklären das die lager kaputt sind und du die dinger nicht mehr haben willst. du zahlst gern 100 euro aufpreis für die xpw 1600 von dt swiss. die kann ich echt nur empfehlen. oder direkt nen ganz neuen, aber der kostet gut 200-400 euro.

bei mir machte sich das kaputte lager bemerkbar, indem der mantel am rahmen schliff und es mir vorkam, dass ich wie auf eis oder wackelpudding in kurven fuhr =)

grüße 

pinocchio

ps: falls du kein spiel hast, schau mal die aufnahmestellen deines rahmens für das laufrad an. also da wo der schnellspanner eingklemmt wird und schau ob der rahmen auch 100% zum laufrad passt und nicht ein wenig schief. wenn er schief es = neuer rahmen.


----------



## mas0384 (26. April 2010)

hab seit heute die Mavic Crossrides. Machen insgesamt einen sehr wertigen und stabilen Eindruck! Im Gegensatz zu den Sunringles laufen die Naben wie BUTTER!!! Obwohl die Mavics ca. 1900 gramm wiegen wiegt das Hinterrad allein schon 200g weniger als das Sunringle HInterrad!!

sehr schön! endlich anständige Laufräder und das für moderates Geld


----------



## Zonder (20. Mai 2010)

Hatte kürzlich die HR-Nabe auseinandergenommen, auf der Freilaufseite war das Fett rostbraun. Die Dichtung ist eher einfach gehalten, wenn man das so ausdrücken möchte. Schade eigentlich, mit dem AMS Pro 125 bin ich recht zufrieden, aber die LR sind echt eine Qual.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Dominik (22. Mai 2010)

meine sch... XMB laufen einfach nicht rund! wie ich mein ams bekommen habe, dachte ich " ach mit meinen 65 kilo, was soll da groß passieren?!" 

was haltet ihr von http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k735/a14792/3way-pro-enduro-911-sapim-laufradsatz-red-white.html 
? gewicht ist eher zweitrangig! der LRS soll halt schon en sprung mitmachen!.. oder habt ihr andere vorschläge?



LG Dominik


----------



## humanerror (9. August 2010)

nach 1000km sind meine xmb auch hin.freilauf ist  im arsch in vorn die lager.
und das nach nichtmal einem jahr.bekomme aber einen neuen laufradsatz von cube.
hab mir diesen hier gekauft.für den preis geschenkt.
http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=8882&osCsid=e80a204a661a2a588fbd8b7388b5fa7a


----------



## Gaz (9. August 2010)

humanerror schrieb:


> nach 1000km sind meine xmb auch hin.freilauf ist  im arsch in vorn die lager.



Sorry,was heisst das? Haste n knacken,wackeln oder so an der Vorderachse? 
Ich habe nämlich langsam das Gefühl das bei meinem Race irgendwas nicht stimmt. Im Stand bewegt sich zwar nix,aber manchmal habe ich das Gefühl das das rad schwammig wird.


----------



## Scarx (10. Oktober 2011)

weiß einer ob ich auf den sunringle ryde auch tubeless fahren kann


----------



## cytrax (11. Oktober 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> weiß einer ob ich auf den sunringle ryde auch tubeless fahren kann




Du weißt schon um was es hier geht? Hier sind nur Leute die ihre Sunringles aufn Schrott werfen wollen, weil die Dinger so dermaßen Schei$$e sind das die nicht mal geschenkt einer nimmt  Als Ersatz werf ich mal Syncros in den Raum. Kumpel hat die auf seinem Dreck - Bike^^ und die sind relativ unkaputtbar


----------



## fatz (11. Oktober 2011)

Scarx schrieb:


> weiß einer ob ich auf den sunringle ryde auch tubeless fahren kann



mit einem rimstrip (selbergeschnibbelt oder ned) und milch kannst alle felgen mit allen
reifen tubeless fahren. mehr dazu in der sufu.
ob die ryde den aufstand wert sind ist eine andere frage. allerdings haett ich gern mal
welche  zentriert, um zu sehen, ob die wirklich so schlecht sind oder nur schlecht
aufgebaut. 

am hersteller generell kann's nicht liegen. ich pruegel schon jahre die schei$$e aus 
meinen sun-felgen und die dinger weigern sich standhaft aufzugeben.


----------



## andi_tool (13. Oktober 2011)

was mich insgesamt hier stört ist die Aussage, daß Cube an so sauteure Bikes so besch... Laufräder baut.

Insgesamt gesehen ist Euro 3000,00 natürlich eine Stange Geld, ganz klar. Aber andere Komplettbikes sind mal richtig teuer.

Ich habe vor dem Kauf meines Reaction mir die Preise vom Specialized Stumpjumper und vom Breezer Thunder angeschaut. Beide sprengen mit der Ausstattung meines Cube glaube ich die magische Grenze von Euro 2000,00, mein Reaction SL hat Euro 1600,00 gekostet.

Meine Herren, Cube ist ein preisgünstiges Rad. Und an irgendwas muß man nunmal sparen, und dem normalen Kunden fällt das am Wenigsten an den Laufrädern auf.

Cube kann ja mal andere Laufräder verbauen. Dann möchte ich aber Euch hören, wie gejammert wird, daß Cube jetzt auf einmal sauteuer ist. 

Damit man mich nicht falsch versteht. Ich arbeite nicht für oder bei Cube und ich habe auch keine Verbindungen dahin. Ich bin aber gelernter Einzelhandelskaufmann und arbeite jetzt in einem Industriebetrieb. Aber man sollte schon etwas realistisch bleiben.


----------



## Outdoorjunkie (13. Oktober 2011)

> Meine Herren, Cube ist ein preisgünstiges Rad. Und an irgendwas muß man nunmal sparen,
> und dem normalen Kunden fällt das am Wenigsten an den Laufrädern auf.


Sparen kann man,aber ein Bauteil sollte weiterhin seine Funktion erfüllen.
Auch der normale Kunde merkt ,wenn dem nicht so ist.



> Cube kann ja mal andere Laufräder verbauen. Dann möchte ich aber Euch hören, wie gejammert wird,
> daß Cube jetzt auf einmal sauteuer ist.


Cube war bisher dafür bekannt,gute Qualität zu liefern und es glücklicherweise noch nie 
nötig hatte,aus Kostengründen sehr fragwürdige Kompromisse eingehen zu müssen.

Wenn sich Cube nicht verantwortlich fühlt,bekannte Mängel zu beseitigen bekommt 
man allerdings ein etwas anderes Bild,denn es gibt nicht nur Kritik an den LRS.

Ich persönlich stehe auf Cube und deren Qualitätsbewusstsein,aber die Entwicklung 
scheint etwas abzuschwachen,und ich glaube nicht das man sich das bei der Konkurrenz erlauben kann oder sollte.


----------



## philipp196 (13. Oktober 2011)

Outdoorjunkie schrieb:


> Sparen kann man,aber ein Bauteil sollte weiterhin seine Funktion erfüllen.
> Auch der normale Kunde merkt ,wenn dem nicht so ist.
> 
> Cube war bisher dafür bekannt,gute Qualität zu liefern und es glücklicherweise noch nie
> ...



Alles richtig... Nur schau dir mal die Spezialized an. So toll sind die LRS da auch nicht, ganz zu schweigen von der Ausstattung für das Geld. Ich habe meinen XPW 1600 direkt nach kurzer Zeit eingetauscht. Jetzt fahre ich die DT 240/ ZTR Alpine Kombi am Reaction und das sind Welten!!!  Gut man kann von Cube auch nicht verlangen, solche LRS zu verbauen, aber ein bisschen Qualität kann man doch verlangen. Desweiteren finde ich den XpW1600 für ein Reaction mit fast 2000g (bei mir nachgewogen ) definitiv zu viel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Outdoorjunkie (13. Oktober 2011)

Die DT Swiss 1600 ? 

Das ist ein gutes Marketing Beispiel,hier wurde vermutlich darauf spekuliert,dass es sich besser verkaufen lässt,weil ja der Eindruck entstehen könnte es wäre die Grammzahl ... 

Die Tendenz mit hübsch verpacken ohne wirkliche Inhalte fängt an sich im Radsport auszubreiten,und das finde ich sehr bedenklich.


----------



## andi_tool (13. Oktober 2011)

Outdoorjunkie schrieb:


> Die DT Swiss 1600 ?
> 
> Das ist ein gutes Marketing Beispiel,hier wurde vermutlich darauf spekuliert,dass es sich besser verkaufen lässt,weil ja der Eindruck entstehen könnte es wäre die Grammzahl ...
> 
> Die Tendenz mit hübsch verpacken ohne wirkliche Inhalte fängt an sich im Radsport auszubreiten,und das finde ich sehr bedenklich.



was erwartet Ihr? Kaum ein Hersteller stellt etwas her um der Sache Willen, sondern weil er was verdienen will...

Machen übrigens Autohersteller genauso....


----------



## Outdoorjunkie (13. Oktober 2011)

Achso,und deshalb ist das in Ordnung. Verstehe.


----------



## andi_tool (13. Oktober 2011)

Outdoorjunkie schrieb:


> Achso,und deshalb ist das in Ordnung. Verstehe.



Habe ich geschrieben, daß das in Ordnung ist?

Ich kann Euch durchaus verstehen, aber gute Qualität hat Ihren Preis. Und bei dem was bei Cube ein Reaction kostet, lassen sich Kompromisse nun mal nicht vermeiden.

Du kannst Dich ja mal hinsetzen und versuchen, eine Kalkulation nachzuvollziehen. Viel Spass dabei....

Über die Formula-Bremsen wird auch geschumpfen, die serienmäßig montierten Reifen taugen auch nichts, weil andere im Gelände besser heben, der nächste jammert, daß der Sattel nix ist, ...

Ein Bike von der Stange ist *immer* ein Kompromiss, egal ob von Cube, Specialized, Breezer, Canyon, Scott, Canondale, ...

Also, wir wissen, daß die Sunringle Müll sein sollen (ich kann's nicht nachvollziehen, meine Vorderrad hat jetzt 3500 km drauf und ist noch gut, mein Hinterrad mußte getauscht werden, da war ich aber selber schuld).

Dann eben gleich abbauen, bei ebay verticken und neue bessere kaufen. Oder eben gleich mit dem Händler sprechen, ob er andere Laufräder draufmacht. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Outdoorjunkie (13. Oktober 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Über die Formula-Bremsen wird auch geschumpfen, die serienmäßig montierten Reifen taugen auch nichts, weil andere im Gelände besser heben, der nächste jammert, daß der Sattel nix ist,  ...



Bei der Formula gibt es schätzungsweise eine 60/40 Chance ,dass sie im Vergleich zu andereren Bremsen zur übermässig lauten Geräuschentwicklung neigt.

Um dem Abhilfe zu schaffen,kann bzw. muss man sich andere Bremsbelege besorgen. Zur Not kann man sie etwas zurecht schleifen.
Das erhöht die Chance,dass sie sich leiser verhält. 

Allerdings reden wir hier von neuen Bremsen,bei dem man kurz nach dem Kauf schon Feinarbeit als Kunde leisten muss um einen Fehler zu korrigieren. Das kann einfach nicht sein. 

Schon garnicht wenn die Problematik seit Ewigkeiten bekannt ist.

Und nun stell dir zusätzlich mal einen Laien vor,der sein Rad nicht vom Händler gekauft hat,sondern per Versand.



> Ein Bike von der Stange ist *immer* ein Kompromiss, egal ob von Cube, Specialized, Breezer, Canyon, Scott, Canondale, ...


Es geht nicht um Kompromisse,sondern um Funktionsfähigkeit und das Vertrauen in eine Marke.

Wenn du dein Profil blank fahren möchtest,den Reifen nie wechselst und kaum den Schlauch tauschen musst,werden dir viele LRS Probleme zum Teil nicht mal auffallen oder begegnen. Auch das kann keine Grundlage für ein neues Produkt sein.



> Dann eben gleich abbauen, bei ebay verticken und neue bessere kaufen. Oder eben gleich mit dem Händler sprechen, ob er andere Laufräder draufmacht. Wo ist das Problem?


Genau,lass den Kunden immer mehr neu kaufen ,dann hat er irgendwann soviel Geld zum Fenster rausgeschmissen,dass er sich vielleicht ein noch besseres Rad hätte leisten können.

Davon mal ganz abgesehen,ist das nicht immer so einfach.
Denn es gibt auch Versandkunden,frag die mal was die für einen Spass haben wenn es drauf ankommt.


----------



## andi_tool (13. Oktober 2011)

sorry - aber das mit den Versandkunden kann ich nicht mehr hören.

Ich kaufe fast ausschliesslich hier im Laden vor Ort. Sowohl Bike-Sachen, als auch Unterhaltungs-Elektronik, als auch Küchengeräte, ...

Und ja, auch ich muß meinen Euro genau anschauen. Mir ist es der Service vor Ort aber einfach Wert! Mein Felgentausch hat mich nichts gekostet - obwohl es meine Schuld war. Mach das mal im Versandhandel....

Auch ich finde es nicht gut, wenn der Käufer des Endproduktes mit etwas Probleme hat. 

Ich kann aber bisher nicht nachvollziehen, daß man Probleme mit dem Laufradsatz haben kann. Ich kann mich bisher nicht beklagen. Aber eventuell habe ich auch nicht die hohen Ansprüche wie viele andere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Outdoorjunkie (13. Oktober 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> sorry - aber das mit den Versandkunden kann ich nicht mehr hören.
> 
> Ich kaufe fast ausschliesslich hier im Laden vor Ort. Sowohl Bike-Sachen, als auch Unterhaltungs-Elektronik, als auch Küchengeräte, ...



Wir reden hier immer noch über Radsport, und da ist es nunmal so das nicht jede Marke wie Cube mal eben beim Händler vor Ort zu kaufen ist.



> Und ja, auch ich muß meinen Euro genau anschauen. Mir ist es der Service vor Ort aber einfach Wert! Mein Felgentausch hat mich nichts gekostet - obwohl es meine Schuld war. Mach das mal im Versandhandel....



Den Service vor Ort hast du aber nicht immer,wenn du beispielsweise ein Radon oder Canyon fährst ...


----------



## andi_tool (13. Oktober 2011)

Outdoorjunkie schrieb:


> Wir reden hier immer noch über Radsport, und da ist es nunmal so das nicht jede Marke wie Cube mal eben beim Händler vor Ort zu kaufen ist.
> 
> 
> 
> Den Service vor Ort hast du aber nicht immer,wenn du beispielsweise ein Radon oder Canyon fährst ...



deswegen habe ich mir auch kein Radon oder Canyon gekauft....

Wenn ich mich für ein Radon oder Canyon entscheide, muß ich damit leben, daß ich keinen Service vor Ort habe. Dann brauche ich mich auch nicht darüber beschweren und muß eben damit leben...

Und auch andere Marken haben Probleme mit Teilen an Ihren Bikes. Das ist wie beim Auto. Mercedes hatte schon Rückrufaktionen und Rostprobleme, Opel hatte das, VW hatte das, Audi ....


----------



## Outdoorjunkie (13. Oktober 2011)

SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich haben diese Marken auch Probleme,allerdings nimmt man die in der Tat in den Kauf wenn man sich mal die Ausstattung so ansieht. Vorallem um die 1.000â¬ Segment.

Die Radon ZR Team Reihe,das Canyon AL 6.0 (wird nicht mehr hergestellt)  und nun vermutlich noch transalp.

Da kann Cube momentan im Preis leider nicht mehr mithalten.

Und im Handel bekommt es zusÃ¤tzlich Konkurrenz vom Bulls Copperhead 3. Dem ich allerdings sehr skeptisch gegenÃ¼berstehe.

Ich werde zwar bei Cube aus allgemein anderen GrÃ¼nden bleiben,aber es Ã¤ndert nichts an der Problematik.


----------



## cytrax (14. Oktober 2011)

Outdoorjunkie schrieb:


> Bei der Formula gibt es schätzungsweise eine 60/40 Chance ,dass sie im Vergleich zu andereren Bremsen zur übermässig lauten Geräuschentwicklung neigt.
> 
> Um dem Abhilfe zu schaffen,kann bzw. muss man sich andere Bremsbelege besorgen. Zur Not kann man sie etwas zurecht schleifen.
> Das erhöht die Chance,dass sie sich leiser verhält.
> ...




Es sind NICHT die Beläge sondern die SCHEIBEN!!! Hab XT Scheiben an der RX und die ORGINALEN Sintemetallbeläge und die sind so leise (gegenüber den orginal scheiben) das ich mir schon fast ne Klingel anbauen müsste


----------



## osbow (6. Dezember 2011)

Welche aktuellen LR/Angebote sind für ein Stereo Pro 2011 zu empfehlen? Da der Thread jetzt fast ein Jahr alt ist hat sich da sicher was getan, oder?


----------



## NaitsirhC (6. Dezember 2011)

Einsatzbereich, Gewicht, Preis?


----------



## osbow (6. Dezember 2011)

Einsatzbereich: AM, Enduro
Ich selbst wiege so um die 90 kg. Preisâ¦ ja, das ist eine gute Frage. Preis/Leistung sollte schon stimmen. Ich suche jetzt keine Leichtbauteile. Einfach guter Mittelweg.


----------



## schoeppi (6. Dezember 2011)

Na dann fang ich mal an:

Fulcrum Red Power XL, schönes Rad, vernünftiges Gewicht, guter Preis.


----------



## osbow (6. Dezember 2011)

Wie schaut´s mit dem Fun Works 4Way Pro Enduro 911 aus? Gibt´s da Erfahrungen?
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...s-4Way-Pro-Enduro-911-Laufradsatz::21783.html


----------



## osbow (6. Dezember 2011)

Und gleich von Veltec die V-Two: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/peda4fbce3da5478f1667fe135dda7b9c/Veltec-V-Two-Disclaufrad.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (6. Dezember 2011)

Mir sind bei meiner Suche mit ähnlichen Kriterien Veltec V-Two, Nope Funworks 3nduro und klassisch: Hope Pro 2 Evo + ZTR Flow ins Auge gefallen. Die Veltec haben durchgehend gute Bewertungen hier im Forum, bei dem 3nduro - LRS gab es häufig probleme mit dem Freilaufkörper wenn ich mich recht erinner. Der Hopesatz ist etwas kostspieliger. Vorteil ist hier allerdings auch die Möglichkeit die Naben an alle möglichen Achsstandards anzupassen, was z.b. bei den Veltec
nur bedingt möglich ist. 

NaitsirhC

Edit: zu lahm trotz T9...


----------



## osbow (7. Dezember 2011)

Nach langer Recherche entscheide ich mich für die Veltec V-Two. Preis/Leistung ist hier unschlagbar. Ausser jemand hat ein Tipp wo man die Hope Pro 2 Evo + ZTR Flow unter 300 Euro bekommt. 

Nun aber zu meinem Problem: Was genau brauche ich? 6-Loch für die Disc ist klar. Hinten für X-12 Steckachse. Vorne für 15mm Steckachse. Muss ich noch was beachten? 

Kann der LRS vorne nur mit dem Adapter gefahren werden? Ich hatte am alten Bike auch eine Nabe mit Adapter. Das hat mich immer ziemlich angepisst da die Adapter beim aus- und einbauen immer abgefallen sind.


----------



## DerLichtsammler (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo!

HAt jemand eine Idee wo man einen Freilauf für ein X12 Hinterrad her bekommt?
Ich finde kein passendes Ersatzteil im Netz?

Der LRS gehärt zu einem AMS 130 Como 2011.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## CelticTiger (27. Juli 2013)

DerLichtsammler schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> HAt jemand eine Idee wo man einen Freilauf für ein X12 Hinterrad her bekommt?
> Ich finde kein passendes Ersatzteil im Netz?
> ...



Hat der Freilauf etwa zwei Jahre lang gehalten? 

Schon mal direkt bei Hayes nachgefragt?


----------



## DerLichtsammler (27. Juli 2013)

Moin,
Ist Hayes der Hersteller der Sunringle RÃ¤der ?
Der Satz hat nicht mal ein Jahr gehalten ... ð¬


----------



## CelticTiger (28. Juli 2013)

DerLichtsammler schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ist Hayes der Hersteller der Sunringle Räder ?



Ja, klar.

Vielleicht solltest Du Dir überlegen, gleich einen neuen LRS zuzulegen.


----------



## cytrax (28. Juli 2013)

Habe bei meinem 2 neue Freiläufe bekommen da die nach ein paar hundert Km immer auseinander gefallen sind... vor nem halben Jahr hab ich mir die Hope Hoops zugelegt  Hope Pro2 Naben, Sapim Race Speichen und NoTubes ZTR Flow EX Felgen und bin total begeistert!!!


----------



## DerLichtsammler (28. Juli 2013)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Ja, klar.
> 
> Vielleicht solltest Du Dir überlegen, gleich einen neuen LRS zuzulegen.



Habe ich schon ... Hope pro II mit WTB Frequenzy i23..
Ich möchte das Rad verkaufen und den neun LRS natürlich für mein Remedy behalten....

Ich frag mal bei Hayes nach ..


----------



## CelticTiger (30. Juli 2013)

DerLichtsammler schrieb:


> Habe ich schon ... Hope pro II mit WTB Frequenzy i23..



Gute Wahl mit einem klasse Preis-Leistungsverhältnis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StefanundSabii (29. März 2016)

Hat jemand Ahnung was für ein Freilauf auf diesen xmb sunringle naben verbaut ist?  Brauche Ersatz  und bin auf der Suche.


----------

